
Study Confirms Climate Models Are Getting Future Warming Projections Right - ximeng
https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/en719d/study_confirms_climate_models_are_getting_future/
======
ximeng
Author of paper comments in the reddit thread and has links to python code and
tutorials for a simple climate model.

